# Novi's Super-duper Signature Shop [Opening a New Art Thread soon]



## SableShy (Mar 9, 2014)

No more Signatures, they're too much work.  !!! But A new art thread for single villager and mayor images is opening here! By me!​
Hello!! Welcome to my Signature Shop! If you'd like a Signature, simply select your options below and I'll put you on the list! I'll only be taking 3 at a time so I don't get overwhelmed.



Spoiler: RULES. YOU MUST READ THESE.



1. YOU MUST READ THE FAQ BEFORE ASKING A QUESTION. IF YOU ASK A QUESTION THAT IS IN THE FAQ; I WILL NOT MAKE YOU A SIGNATURE.

2. Please put "Brokapi" in your request so I know you've read the rules.

 3.I can only draw anteaters in detailed style, so only request them if you want your sig in detailed style. (The ONLY exception for this rule is if you only have one anteater and buy mayor art with your kawaii villagers, and choose the anteater as your one detailed villager.)





Spoiler: FAQ



*Can I reserve a spot?*

No, type up your info and post it and if there's a spot open you'll get it. That way it's fair to everyone.


*When will you work on my sig?*

It will be done before you pay me. Please see the question below for further details, and the last question for even more details.


*How do we pay?*

I'll send you a watermarked version of your signature, and you can tell me any minor changes that you need. Once the changes are done, I send you the new watermarked signature and open my gates. You can use the ATM in my basement and drop the bells behind my house. If the purchase is over 3million bells, I'll place apples in the retail for 999,999 bells each. You'll buy them. Once all the bells have been paid I'll send you the unmarked signature.


*2/6 million for each villager??!*

No. For all 10. Not each.


*How much does ____ cost?*

Please do the math with the prices listed.


*How long will this take?*

Please understand College consumes most of my time and in order to not drive myself COMPLETELY INSANE it will take a VERY long time for me to complete your signatures. Note that the wait may be _more than one month_ if you are in any slot slot at all. I do not do them in order, I do them according to whichever one I happen to feel like working on. Signatures without mayor art will likely be finished much faster than signatures with mayor art. Detailed villager signatures will also take longer than kawaii styled ones.



 Full 


Slots:

1. Rayquaza; final cost: Drago(recieved) +1mil
2. JoonBug; final cost: 4mil
3. Kit; final cost: 2.7mil


Prices:
Base Price for new Signature (Slot Required): 500,000 bells
+ Price for whatever villager image you select below; prices are listed above the options.

Optional additions:
+5million-10million bells for mayor image depending on how complicated the outfit is (i don't like to do these, and some outfits are super complicated, so pricey, sorry)
+200,000 bells for town map
Villager Names, Mayor Name, and Town Name are Free


If you already have a signature by me, you can get it updated for the prices listed below. You MUST reserve a slot for an update. I'll have seperate slots for updates and brand new sigs. Updates will be done within 3-5 days( times the number of villagers to be updated).

Villager Update on premade Signature (will update sigs made by me only):
500,000 for Kawaii per villager (Slot required)
1mil for Detailed per villager



Form to Fill out:
Size: (in pixels) (max: 250tall x 715long) (MUST be a multiple of this number)
Background: (Must be one of the options, I will NOT do custom backgrounds UNLESS they are exactly 250 x 715)
Villager Images: (Dreamies or Current, will not update for free.)
Mayor Image: (Yes or No, only one style option, the same as my signature) If you purchase a mayor image with your Kawaii style villagers, you will get one free detailed villager standing halfway behind your mayor (like Erik in my sig) because all ten kawaii villagers will not fit with a mayor image.
Town Map: (Yes or No, must give me a screenshot of it if yes)
Villager Names: (Yes or No, and a list of their names if Yes, and Font type)
Mayor Name: (+Font type)
Town Name: (+Font Type)

And Now, The options:



Spoiler: Background Options



Grass: (Select a shape and season)






Solid With Stroke: (give me the hex code for color and stroke)





Solid: (give me the hex code)





Or Transparent
Or Transparent with half of one of the above like my signature





Spoiler: Villager Image Options; prices vary



Kawaii(2million bells):






Detailed(6million bells): (better examples will be available later)
















Spoiler: Finished Sigs


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 9, 2014)

The prices are really high, but I want one so 

Size: (in pixels) (max: size)
Background: spring square 
Villager Images: Pietro, Marina, O'hare, Rosie, Molly, Sprinkle, Rod, Diana, Marshal Savannah 
Mayor Image: Yes 
Town Map: no
Villager Names: (Yes the font on your villagers)
Mayor Name: Mercedes (Font type, Comic stands)
Town Name: Belltree (Font type: New times roman) 

Kawaii style

Will upload price and ref latter


----------



## SableShy (Mar 9, 2014)

They have to be high or I'd have no will to do them and would never finish them.


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 9, 2014)

Novi said:


> They have to be high or I'd have no will to do them and would never finish them.


ok..


----------



## SableShy (Mar 9, 2014)

So sorry!! I just don't want to leave anyone waiting and then eventually have to tell then I'm not doing it.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 9, 2014)

Size: (in pixels) (max: 250tall x 715long) Medium or sort of small, I really don't care about the size too much
Background: c:
Villager Images: Moe Annalisa Tabby Alfonso Frita Ken Jacques Genji Bree Rolf in *kawai *please c:
Mayor Image: Yesh ^u^ Nvm nah I don't need it x3
Town Map: Nah
Villager Names: Only if it looks allright
Mayor Name: Igi, I'm fine with any pixelated font really C:
Town Name: Solaceon, again fine with pixelated

Can you make it look simple but nice ? c: Also you wont have to worry about me changing my signature considering that all of my villagers are to be kept dreamies. c: 

I highly appreciate you doing this considering how costy your art commissions are x3 I love your art :u


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 9, 2014)

Just a question, would you be willing to do just the artwork?


----------



## SableShy (Mar 9, 2014)

Sure thing! And yeah along with really needing real money, I also need more bells to pay off my house and buy my last two dreamies!

Adding you to the first slot since the first person and I are trying to work something out over PMs.
Currently at my bday dinner at my grandparents but I'm on spring break so it should be done probably tomorrow or midday Wednesday at the latest


----------



## mob (Mar 9, 2014)

Um I have Gaston, could that co,unt as payment?


----------



## SableShy (Mar 9, 2014)

Karen said:


> Just a question, would you be willing to do just the artwork?



No, sorry, these are actually lowered prices if you'd like just artwork please go to noviblue.tumblr.com and check out my art commission pages. Unfortunately I don't accept bells there.

Also, please direct questions to PMs from now on like I requested in the first post, thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



gamzee said:


> Um I have Gaston, could that co,unt as payment?



If you don't want mayor art. I really don't like doing mayor art and gaston isn't worth enough bells for it unfortunately.

Also please direct questions to PM like I requested in the first post, thank you!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 9, 2014)

Size: I'm not fussed on size so probably same size as yours
Background: Spring Triangle grass
Villager Images: Rooney, Lopez, Lucky, Fuchsia, Mathilda, Roscoe, Bluebear, Bam, Sylvia, Gladys. I guess I'll go kawaii (are there any other examples of difference between  kawaii and basic?)
Mayor Image: No
Town Map: No
Villager Names: Yes (whatever don't you think suits)
Mayor name: George (font: surprise me)
Town name: Machi (font: surprise me)

How much would that cost all together?


----------



## SableShy (Mar 9, 2014)

Pick any villager from my signature (all are kawaii style) and I'll doodle you up another basic we ample of that villager.

All together that would be 2.5mil because you're only charged for the background and villager style (and mayor image but you don't want that which is great news for me)


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 9, 2014)

Awesome! I pick Erik 

And thought so, just wanted to confirm ^^


----------



## SableShy (Mar 9, 2014)

Alright I'll be home in about 30 minutes I'll doodle basic Erik when I get there


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 9, 2014)

Sweet


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Mar 9, 2014)

Lol, I think it's time I get a real signature that I didn't make myself. *shamefully hides sig in spoiler*

Size: Um, the size of your signature would be lovely. 
Background: Transparent. Simple is nice. 
Villager Images: Merengue, Lolly, Tangy, Walker, Felicity, Rosie, Bunnie, Muffy, Tia, Marina. (Kawaii style!)
Mayor Image: No
Town Map: No
Villager Names: No 
Mayor Name: Kelsey (Something cute, please! I don't really know any fonts by name?)
Town Name: SugarOak (Something cute, lol...)


----------



## SableShy (Mar 9, 2014)

Sure thing! Putting you down. That's all the slots for now, I'll reopen after I finish these three sometime this week!


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Mar 9, 2014)

Hooray! Thank you!  I'm excited. Your art is adorable and I couldn't resist. (Look at freaking Erik over there, omg. That face!)


----------



## SableShy (Mar 9, 2014)

Watch the thread! I'll be posting a link to a livestream if you'd like to see your signature in progress! (Probably tonight!) and if it's extra incentive I /do/ work faster and am less distracted when people are watching my streams! 

That's only if you want to though, it's obviously not required. It's just something fun and you can peek at your sigs progress. (I'll probably do all of the villagers for all of the sigs before I work on backgrounds and such, so im not doing one at a time I'll be working on them all at once.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 9, 2014)

Sounds neat x3 I'd love to watch you work on mine, however I somewhat feel our timezones are really different :u


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 9, 2014)

Haha I saw Dogs XD Anyway I'd love to see your stream! I'll keep a close eye on this thread *subscribes*


----------



## SableShy (Mar 9, 2014)

My timeline is EST, the stream will begin in about 30 minutes to an hour depending on how long it takes to drive home and get settled. (About 20 minutes to drive home, I'm already in the car, and I MIGHT have to give my dog a bath but I'm not positive. It'll only be an hour if I do have to give him a bath.)


----------



## Yundai (Mar 9, 2014)

totes stalking for a sig :3


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Mar 9, 2014)

Novi said:


> Watch the thread! I'll be posting a link to a livestream if you'd like to see your signature in progress! (Probably tonight!) and if it's extra incentive I /do/ work faster and am less distracted when people are watching my streams!
> 
> That's only if you want to though, it's obviously not required. It's just something fun and you can peek at your sigs progress. (I'll probably do all of the villagers for all of the sigs before I work on backgrounds and such, so im not doing one at a time I'll be working on them all at once.



Definitely looking out for that.


----------



## SableShy (Mar 9, 2014)

Stream starting in about FIVE MINUTES

Link to Stream!

- - - Post Merge - - -

okay so that was about 10 minutes my bad


----------



## SableShy (Mar 9, 2014)

My internet is being really testy I'm really sorry. I'll post again when I've actually got the livestream working-- posting this from my phone :/


My internet pages won't even load. I'll try again in a couple of hours and if it doesn't work then, then tomorrow. I'm really really sorry I've never had this problem before....


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Mar 9, 2014)

It's okay!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 9, 2014)

Novi said:


> My internet is being really testy I'm really sorry. I'll post again when I've actually got the livestream working-- posting this from my phone :/
> 
> 
> My internet pages won't even load. I'll try again in a couple of hours and if it doesn't work then, then tomorrow. I'm really really sorry I've never had this problem before....



That's okay ^^ I hope the problem gets resolved soon. Does that mean our signatures will be put on hold?


----------



## Zanessa (Mar 9, 2014)

This. Is.
AMAZING!


----------



## SableShy (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for understanding guys. Gonna see if I can get it running or not yet.

Nope, I'll try again tomorrow. You sigs will still be done by Wednesday, but if the internet continues to be stupid I might not be able to upload them until the Monday after. :/

For some reason it's only my computer that won't connect. My 3DS and phone are connecting fine. I think something's lagging my computer and I'm trying to find the source of it. Hopefully it'll be fixed tomorrow.


----------



## SableShy (Mar 10, 2014)

New stream attempt in about 30 minutes! Internets been working fine all day so I think it'll be fine now.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 10, 2014)

Yay ^.^


----------



## SableShy (Mar 10, 2014)

Stream delayed for another hour and a half due to something coming up, Sorry!!
9:30pm EST will be stream time!!

And here's the Basic Erik example. Kawaii is in my Signature.


----------



## SableShy (Mar 10, 2014)

STREAM LINK!


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Mar 10, 2014)

Oh no! I missed it!


----------



## Yundai (Mar 10, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Oh no! I missed it!



stream is still online novi said you if come join us she will start on yours :3


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Mar 10, 2014)

Hooray! I'm actually watching it on my phone. I'm digging the playlist.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Mar 11, 2014)

Watching you draw tonight was amazing! Thank you for sharing! Your art is wonderful and I'm so excited.


----------



## SableShy (Mar 12, 2014)

Struggling with dinomate's anteaters and background size limitation. Not going to be able to finish tonight :/
So sorry for the delay!


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Mar 12, 2014)

It's fine; there's no rush!


----------



## Cudon (Mar 12, 2014)

Novi said:


> Struggling with dinomate's anteaters and background size limitation. Not going to be able to finish tonight :/
> So sorry for the delay!



It's fine x3 Take your time. Also sorry for making it hard for you :l


----------



## SableShy (Mar 13, 2014)

Alright let it be known I can't draw anteaters at all. Really really sorry about that. Opening one more slot and marzipanmermaids sig should be finished tonight, whether or not I post it depends on whether my internet comes back on(currently on my phone).


----------



## gnoixaim (Mar 13, 2014)

I'll take a slot please <3 Let me get the info together.

Size: 250tall x 715long
Background: Transparent please!
Villager Images: (Kawaii style!) Beau, Stitches, Fang, Bam, Shep, Snake, Mira, Chrissy, Francine, Merengue
Mayor Image: Yes please!


Spoiler: Reference











Town Map: Not needed.
Villager Names: Yes, in some sort of pixel text is fine 
Mayor Name: Mia, in some sort of cursive font? I'll ask Pengu for some suggestions, lol.
Town Name: Vidia, again - in some cursive font.
PLEASE USE THIS FONT, PLZ. font - dirty wastebuckets


Oh, and let me know if this is....too much? You'll totally get paid for all the time! Also, if you need any villagers - I can reset my 3rd town to get them for you<3
Thanks again! Can't wait for the stream~


----------



## pengutango (Mar 13, 2014)

Hah, thanks for beating me Mia. XD

Oh well.  I love the stuff you've done Novi! Maybe someday I'll get one from you.


----------



## SableShy (Mar 13, 2014)

...you have Katt to announce. You have one of my last two dreamies to announce. I will give you a spot.

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> I'll take a slot please <3 Let me get the info together.
> 
> Size: 250tall x 715long
> Background: Transparent please!
> ...




Ahhhhh I'm actually still missing Katt and Gaston if it's not any trouble? (Though if I'm lucky I might be able to snatch up Pengus Katt *stares intently*)


----------



## pengutango (Mar 13, 2014)

Novi said:


> ...you have Katt to announce. You have one of my last two dreamies to announce. I will give you a spot.



I'd love to make an exception and reserve her for you.  I haven't been truly cycling in a while now, just checking on the town so I don't lose my dreamies.


----------



## SableShy (Mar 13, 2014)

pengutango said:


> I'd love to make an exception and reserve her for you.  I haven't been truly cycling in a while now, just checking on the town so I don't lose my dreamies.



Omg that'd really be super awesome if you want to? If you'd like a slot you can go ahead and fill out the form, I don't mind taking another on for you. UvU


----------



## Yundai (Mar 13, 2014)

omg novi thank you so much for reserving a spot for me !! im currently in school is it all right if i do the form once i get home :O?


----------



## SableShy (Mar 13, 2014)

That's totally fine!


----------



## Yundai (Mar 13, 2014)

all righty ^^ again thanks for saving a space for me x)


----------



## pengutango (Mar 13, 2014)

Novi said:


> Omg that'd really be super awesome if you want to? If you'd like a slot you can go ahead and fill out the form, I don't mind taking another on for you. UvU



Yep! It's no problem at all!!  I'm gonna have to get back to you on the fonts, but I'll just edit this later tonight with it as I like need to head out now. And with anything else I might have missed. 

*EDIT: *Added and edited whatever I missed earlier. Please let me know how much I owe you, simply because I dunno if I'll be paying it all + Katt or whatnot. I will try to get her out for you ASAP. 

Okay, so the fonts are driving me nuts, so worst case, I'll just edit it myself. XD What I get for having 200+ fonts to choose from in my collection of fonts. Hopefully, I like this combo.

Size: 250tall x 715long
Background: transparent with half background like yours. Circles in spring/summer
Villager Images: Kawaii style
Mayor Image: Yes 



Spoiler: Mayor ref










Town Map: No
Villager Names: Peanut, Drago, Wolfgang, Willow, Zell, Sly, Beau, Marina, Hopper, Phoebe (Font: BabyDoll)
Mayor Name: Adrianna (Font: Chalk Hand Lettering)
Town Name: Noveria


----------



## gnoixaim (Mar 13, 2014)

Novi said:


> Ahhhhh I'm actually still missing Katt and Gaston if it's not any trouble? (Though if I'm lucky I might be able to snatch up Pengus Katt *stares intently*)



Haha, alrighty! I'll start resetting for them, just let me know when a good time for payment is. (not today though, I'm currently at work!).


----------



## SableShy (Mar 13, 2014)

My internet is still down now anyway, so it's fine. Payment won't be needed until I'm done drawing up your sig


----------



## gnoixaim (Mar 13, 2014)

Novi said:


> My internet is still down now anyway, so it's fine. Payment won't be needed until I'm done drawing up your sig



Alrighty, sounds good! Let me know if you plan on streaming, I'd love to watch


----------



## SableShy (Mar 13, 2014)

No problem! (Obvs that will also be when my net comes back on lol)


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Mar 13, 2014)

Novi said:


> Alright let it be known I can't draw anteaters at all. Really really sorry about that. Opening one more slot and marzipanmermaids sig should be finished tonight, whether or not I post it depends on whether my internet comes back on(currently on my phone).


Hooray!  I'm pretty excited. And I hope your internet comes back so we can watch you draw again.


----------



## SableShy (Mar 13, 2014)

My internet is back and it is Stream Time!!! Gonna be PMing mermaid and mia since they showed interest in watching! If anyone else wants to, the stream will be...

HERE!

Might intersperse drawing some unrelated things in between chunks of signature and such, hope nobody minds~


----------



## pengutango (Mar 13, 2014)

Novi~  I updated my request so you can take a look at it when you get a chance. Also for easy ref:

*Pengu's request*


----------



## Yundai (Mar 13, 2014)

Size: (in pixels) max: 250tall x 715long
Background:Transparent with half background. Circles in spring/summer
Mayor Image: yes 



Spoiler: Mayor






Town Map: no
Villager Names: Diana Marina Merengue Chrissy Stitches Fauna Maple Lolly Julian Whitney (something girly) Edit: Forgot kawaii style <3!!
Mayor Name: Yundai (something girly)
Town Name: New Leaf (also something girly XD)


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Mar 13, 2014)

Novi said:


> My internet is back and it is Stream Time!!! Gonna be PMing mermaid and mia since they showed interest in watching! If anyone else wants to, the stream will be...
> 
> HERE!
> 
> Might intersperse drawing some unrelated things in between chunks of signature and such, hope nobody minds~



Yay! I hope this is still going on! Hopefully my phone will let me watch again! Thank you for the message! I wish I had caught it sooner.

It's so awesome watching you draw my signature. You're incredible. Thank you! I can't wait to use it.


----------



## Yundai (Mar 13, 2014)

just wanted to thank you for being awesome  keep up the good work ^^ P.S my drawing is bad LOL


----------



## SableShy (Mar 14, 2014)

omg!!! no drawing is ever a bad drawing when it's a present!!!! thank you so much!


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi Novi. Just setting aside bells for your payment. I think I owe you 1m? But correct me if I'm wrong. (I'm not good with big numbers sometimes...) The preview of my signature is beautiful. <3


----------



## Yundai (Mar 14, 2014)

Are you going to stream today Novi  if so I can't wait


----------



## SableShy (Mar 14, 2014)

Littlemissmarzipanmermaid: it's 2 mil for the kawaii style and 500k for the basic sig price so that's 2.5mil actually!

Yundai: sure am! Probably in a few hours after I've had dinner and am all settled to not leave my room again until tomorrow lol


----------



## Yundai (Mar 14, 2014)

Novi said:


> Littlemissmarzipanmermaid: it's 2 mil for the kawaii style and 500k for the basic sig price so that's 2.5mil actually!
> 
> Yundai: sure am! Probably in a few hours after I've had dinner and am all settled to not leave my room again until tomorrow lol




awesome <3 just got home can't wait !!


----------



## SableShy (Mar 14, 2014)

I might stream soon, but I'm not feeling working on sigs so it'll just be me drawing random stuff. Dunno if you're still up for it but if you are the link'll be on my tumblr; which is noviblue.tumblr.com


----------



## Yundai (Mar 14, 2014)

Novi said:


> I might stream soon, but I'm not feeling working on sigs so it'll just be me drawing random stuff. Dunno if you're still up for it but if you are the link'll be on my tumblr; which is noviblue.tumblr.com



:O its all right ^^ ill pop in still


----------



## pengutango (Mar 14, 2014)

Hey Novi, so after seeing you do mermaid's sig, I think I might want mine completely transparent as well. XD


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Mar 14, 2014)

Thank you again! It's perfect! <3


----------



## SableShy (Mar 16, 2014)

Streaming Sigs!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 17, 2014)

Oh nnnnnnnoooooo I've been seeing these everywhere and I was so desperate for one but I'm dumb and never actually found the thread until now ;A; I just want you to know that your art is absolutely adorable bb!!! I ADORE these sigs! It's a shame you're closed permanently, but I understand ;u; Just know that I love seeing these whenever they pop up!


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 18, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Oh nnnnnnnoooooo I've been seeing these everywhere and I was so desperate for one but I'm dumb and never actually found the thread until now ;A; I just want you to know that your art is absolutely adorable bb!!! I ADORE these sigs! It's a shame you're closed permanently, but I understand ;u; Just know that I love seeing these whenever they pop up!


You and me both! These signatures are truly a work of art.~ I only wish I knew sooner so I could have the opportunity to have one as my own <3 Alas, I'll enjoy seeing such adorable signatures on others. >3< Keep up your amazing talent!!


----------



## Cudon (Mar 18, 2014)

Ahaha xD I'm slightly jealous everytime I see one since mine wasn't made cuz of frickin' Annalisa x3


----------



## SableShy (Mar 18, 2014)

Ahhh I didn't know they were so popular!! If demand keeps up I might reopen if everyone is okay with waiting possibly up to a month for theirs to get done (due to college consuming the vast majority of my time).

I am seriously considering at the very least taking 1 more in exchange for Whitney rather than bells.


----------



## sej (Mar 18, 2014)

How much money will it be to have all my villagers drawn in half grass signature? Kawaii style sprite


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 18, 2014)

If you did reopen I would have to take a month anyway to afford those little villagers. But I would love to if I could afford it. XD When I finally get a second town I'll be sure to be on a look out for Whitney.


----------



## SableShy (Mar 18, 2014)

Still closed for now. If it wasn't 2.5mil, sej


----------



## HelloAnna (Mar 18, 2014)

Theseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee are so cute :*​


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 18, 2014)

Wait. 2mil for the whole town of chibi villagers? Haha I was counting it as each xD If you do decide to reopen I will be sure to try to get a slot. n.n'


----------



## SableShy (Mar 18, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> Wait. 2mil for the whole town of chibi villagers? Haha I was counting it as each xD If you do decide to reopen I will be sure to try to get a slot. n.n'



Yeah the whole town not each lol I'm not THAT expensive


----------



## sej (Mar 18, 2014)

Gonna stalk for spot


----------



## Cudon (Mar 18, 2014)

I don't wanna bother ya but can ya by any chance still make me a sig when you re-open? Idm if Annalisa looks worse than others tbh x3 

Sorry for bothering you x-x


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 18, 2014)

Some of the prices on this site I wouldn't have been surprised xD (also did you change your mayor in your sig recently...?)


----------



## SableShy (Mar 18, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I don't wanna bother ya but can ya by any chance still make me a sig when you re-open? Idm if Annalisa looks worse than others tbh x3
> 
> Sorry for bothering you x-x



idk the thing is that i don't want to put mediocre work out there for everyone to see. I think I could manage her if I drew her in the style of Erik in my signature, but I just can't get anteaters right in kawaii style. Going to be editing the first post for the re-opening (which will be after I'm done with pengu and mia's sigs...so probably friday or saturday


----------



## Cudon (Mar 18, 2014)

Novi said:


> idk the thing is that i don't want to put mediocre work out there for everyone to see. I think I could manage her if I drew her in the style of Erik in my signature, but I just can't get anteaters right in kawaii style. Going to be editing the first post for the re-opening (which will be after I'm done with pengu and mia's sigs...so probably friday or saturday



Well I'm fine with basic if that's what it takes x3

You can also make the background transparent x3 My fault for not reading the rules properly


----------



## SableShy (Mar 18, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> Some of the prices on this site I wouldn't have been surprised xD (also did you change your mayor in your sig recently...?)



I did. It was this:






BUT I'm dropping Coco since I found Skye in my camp, and I refuse to have more than 2 of the same personality.
So, since I'm dropping Coco I had to totally redraw the mayor as well, since they're both on the same layer of the image, and then I figured...I don't want to do the creepy insane forest thing. I just want a super cute nice little forest, so I changed my mayor to match.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinomates said:


> Well I'm fine with basic if that's what it takes x3



Just wait until I've redone the front page. I plan on adding another villager style option and removing basic all together. Then we can discuss it.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 18, 2014)

I must of been lucky to request a slot so early XD
I'm glad to see that you've considered re-opening :3


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 18, 2014)

Haha it's cute and I love Erik so it's nice to see him haha


----------



## Cudon (Mar 18, 2014)

Novi said:


> I did. It was this:
> 
> Just wait until I've redone the front page. I plan on adding another villager style option and removing basic all together. Then we can discuss it.


Sure thing c: Thank you <3


----------



## SableShy (Mar 18, 2014)

Front page has been updated with new information!


----------



## Cudon (Mar 18, 2014)

Novi said:


> Front page has been updated with new information!



6 million for each villager or what? x3


----------



## SableShy (Mar 18, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> 6 million for each villager or what? x3



sighhhh...

"Feel free to PM me questions. DO NOT ASK IN THE THREAD. PM ME. PLEASE. If you ask a question in the thread, I'll know you haven't read this and I WILL NOT make you a signature."

:/ thanks for reading. I really don't want the thread clogged with questions.

I'll let it slide since I just added that I won't make sigs if you ask something in the thread, but I have had the rule for people to PM me with questions since the beginning.


----------



## Yundai (Mar 18, 2014)

:O omg i absolutely love your updated sig <3 keep up the good work novi


----------



## SableShy (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks so much!


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 19, 2014)

damn these are really cute
someday when request are open I'm so going
to commission one *w* because they are are rad


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 19, 2014)

OH MY GOOOOOOOD I LOVE YOUR NEW SIG AND I'M REALLY EXCITED BY THE NEWS BECAUSE THEsE SIGS ARE KILLING ME WITH AMAZINGNESS
I wouldn't mind waiting at ALL~ I'm so glad you reconsidered ;v; I'll wait excitedly for an open slot~ <3333


----------



## SableShy (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you!!!


----------



## SableShy (Mar 20, 2014)

Bunp


----------



## sej (Mar 20, 2014)

I can offer Whitney for the special offer!


----------



## SableShy (Mar 20, 2014)

Sej said:


> I can offer Whitney for the special offer!



Sweet!! Fill out the sign request form please and I'll sign you up~!


----------



## Yookey (Mar 20, 2014)

your signatures are adorable Novi c:


----------



## SableShy (Mar 20, 2014)

Thank you~


----------



## sej (Mar 21, 2014)

Size: As big as yours?
Background: Half grass and half blank(like yours)
Villager Images: Rosie, Merengue, Twiggy, Robin, Roald, Erik, Francine, Kid Cat and Tangy
Mayor Image: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Town Map:  No thanks
Villager Names: Rosie, Merengue, Twiggy, Robin, Roald, Erik, Francine, Kid Cat and Tangy. I don't mind!
Mayor Name: Sej. I don't mind what font!
Town Name: Sejville. I don't mind what font!


----------



## SableShy (Mar 21, 2014)

Alrighty! Which villager do you want to be detailed (standing behind your mayor, like erik in mine) and what kind of icon do you want?


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 21, 2014)

I just won an auction for Julian for my friend, but now she doesn't want him. D: 
I can offer you Julian when he pings me since I have him just sitting around with his fabulous self. :3


----------



## sej (Mar 21, 2014)

Novi said:


> Alrighty! Which villager do you want to be detailed (standing behind your mayor, like erik in mine) and what kind of icon do you want?



Twiggy please <3


----------



## SableShy (Mar 21, 2014)

FlitterTatted said:


> I just won an auction for Julian for my friend, but now she doesn't want him. D:
> I can offer you Julian when he pings me since I have him just sitting around with his fabulous self. :3


 ahhhHHHHHHH really???? Do you time travel??

- - - Post Merge - - -

Which reminds me!! Sej do you time travel too? I forgot to say the offer isn't valid if you never TT and are just waiting for him to move. Tried that with someone holding a Papi for me and 3 months passed without a word :,) still haven't heard from them, but I lucked out when I restarted and Papi was one of my starters.


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 21, 2014)

Novi said:


> ahhhHHHHHHH really???? Do you time travel??


I do indeed!~It might take me a small while but I'll have him for you~


----------



## SableShy (Mar 21, 2014)

Yay!! Fill out the form and I'll sign you up~

and don't forget to specify which villager you want behind your mayor and who you want as your icon!


----------



## Yundai (Mar 21, 2014)

i cant wait to see more of your sigs novi i shall be stalking


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 21, 2014)

Alrighty~! I'll inform you as soon as he pings! At most, they've been stubborn for a week. That alright? :3

Here's my form!
-Size: The size of your signature seems perfect~
-Background: The winter stars. Half it like the one within your siggy!
-Villager Images: Whitney (Possibly eyes happily closed?), Rosie, Beau, Marshal, Pecan, Poppy, Pekoe, O' Hare, Phoebe (In that order :3)
-Mayor Image: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Detailed Villager: Fang~ Possibly have him confidently smirking with bared teeth.
-Town Map: No~
-Villager Names: Yes (Segoe Print Font?) Fang, Whitney, Rosie, Marshal, Beau, Pecan, Poppy, Pekoe, O' Hare, Phoebe
-Mayor Name: Chrono (Any font that fits well~ In purple!)
-Town Name: Crusade (Same font as whatever you pick for the Mayor! Purple as well :3)
-Icon: No need~! Thank you!


----------



## SableShy (Mar 21, 2014)

Yundai said:


> i cant wait to see more of your sigs novi i shall be stalking



Thanks!! My Julian actually came out a lot prettier than yours. Would you like me to replace the one on your sig with the version on mine? (free of charge, of course, since it's already been drawn.)

I'd just like my less mediocre looking work to be what's on display.... ^u^;;

- - - Post Merge - - -



FlitterTatted said:


> Alrighty~! I'll inform you as soon as he pings! At most, they've been stubborn for a week. That alright? :3
> 
> Here's my form!
> -Size: The size of your signature seems perfect~
> ...



Should be fine!! /Please don't let him move between monday and thursday of any week./ I'll be in college, where my 3DS won't be able to connect to the internet. I can only pick him up between fridays and sundays.


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 21, 2014)

That's not a problem, if anything I'll keep pushing back the time to keep him around~


----------



## Yundai (Mar 21, 2014)

really :O? i acutally thought mine looked prettier LOL well idk mine looks more feminine <3 and i kinda like how their different XP and of course everyone has their own preferences :3 but thx for the offer


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 21, 2014)

Ah! That's one thing I'd like to ask! Could my Whitney maybe be winking or something along those lines? Just curious~


----------



## SableShy (Mar 21, 2014)

FlitterTatted said:


> Ah! That's one thing I'd like to ask! Could my Whitney maybe be winking or something along those lines? Just curious~



I... guess it wouldn't be too hard to edit her to wink. I recycle the art when I can so I don't have quite as much of a workload.

Also please oh please remember to PM asks!


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 21, 2014)

Novi said:


> I... guess it wouldn't be too hard to edit her to wink. I recycle the art when I can so I don't have quite as much of a workload.
> 
> Also please oh please remember to PM asks!


Ah, I'm SO sorry ;~; I'll stay quiet till I have news! And if it's too difficult please don't stress over it <3 Forgive me, and I can't wait! Thank you so much!


----------



## SableShy (Mar 21, 2014)

FlitterTatted said:


> Ah, I'm SO sorry ;~; I'll stay quiet till I have news! And if it's too difficult please don't stress over it <3 Forgive me, and I can't wait! Thank you so much!



No no no! I don't mind most things, just pm me any questions you have. It's easier for me to keep track of things that way ;u;


----------



## gnoixaim (Mar 21, 2014)

Do you plan on streaming tonight/this weekend?

(sorry if this is a question I should PM you about, LOL)


----------



## SableShy (Mar 21, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> Do you plan on streaming tonight/this weekend?
> 
> (sorry if this is a question I should PM you about, LOL)



Stream questions belong here, as they're for public information. Ummmmm yeah, if my rp group doesn't speak up on tumblr (which it doesn't look like is gonna happen since it's already 10) I'll probably stream in just a bit. Finish your and pengu's sigs.


----------



## gnoixaim (Mar 21, 2014)

Novi said:


> Stream questions belong here, as they're for public information. Ummmmm yeah, if my rp group doesn't speak up on tumblr (which it doesn't look like is gonna happen since it's already 10) I'll probably stream in just a bit. Finish your and pengu's sigs.


whoot whoot, I'll keep a look out for your stream post then ;D


----------



## SableShy (Mar 21, 2014)

Soon as I TT out one more villager I'll stream.


----------



## undadac (Mar 21, 2014)

Your villager images are so dope


----------



## SableShy (Mar 21, 2014)

thank you~


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 21, 2014)

I'd go to that stream (Probably). Still TTing out Julian... He's so stubborn, that smug.. unicorn.


----------



## SableShy (Mar 21, 2014)

Alright! down to 8 villagers. Hopefully I can get Whitney, Julian or Cherry soon.

Stream time


----------



## sej (Mar 22, 2014)

Novi said:


> ahhhHHHHHHH really???? Do you time travel??
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Which reminds me!! Sej do you time travel too? I forgot to say the offer isn't valid if you never TT and are just waiting for him to move. Tried that with someone holding a Papi for me and 3 months passed without a word :,) still haven't heard from them, but I lucked out when I restarted and Papi was one of my starters.



Yes I tt! <3


----------



## SableShy (Mar 22, 2014)

noted, thanks!


----------



## Yookey (Mar 22, 2014)

Size: (in pixels) (max: 250tall x 715long) Max size
Background: Triangle grass, the lighter ones, transparent sky
Villager Images: Kawaii. Blaire, Marshal, Stitches, Dotty, Mathilda, Walt, Agnes, Gala, Rudy, Lolly
Mayor Image: Yes please. With blaire next to me.  http://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii224/Skinksallad/Yookey/12952789384_0450e3dcdf_o.png
Town Map: No thank you
Villager Names: No Thank you
Mayor Name: Yookey - any font
Town Name: Yostopia - any font

what will this  cost me?


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 22, 2014)

OMG is there spots open for your signatures?
could i reserve a spot, whilst i like type up my request


----------



## SableShy (Mar 22, 2014)

That'd be 5mil for the mayor, 2mil for the villagers and the base .5mil for the sig itself so 7.5mil~


----------



## Cudon (Mar 22, 2014)

Can I take a spot? o3o If it actually is open x3 We can discuss the problem with annalisa in pms if needed


----------



## Yookey (Mar 22, 2014)

Novi said:


> That'd be 5mil for the mayor, 2mil for the villagers and the base .5mil for the sig itself so 7.5mil~


Alright! When do I pay?


----------



## SableShy (Mar 22, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> OMG is there spots open for your signatures?
> could i reserve a spot, whilst i like type up my request



Sorry, I'm not going to do reserves.  First come, first serve, with the info I need.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yookey said:


> Alright! When do I pay?



....you don't since you didn't read the rules. Sorry, but I've got to start enforcing that. I can't even find several of my requests and it's really starting to get on my nerves. 
really sorry, but people have to read the rules.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Seriously, people. Read the rules and FAQ or don't even ask for a sig.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 22, 2014)

Size: same as yours
Background: 



Spoiler









If it doesn't show up in the right size 8D


 should be exactly 250 tall and 715 wide, if not then feel free to make it transparent
Villager Images: Rodeo Annalisa Tabby Alfonso Frita Ken Jacques Genji Bree Rolf kawai
Mayor Image: Yes, with Annalisa  


Spoiler: ref









, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Town Map: nope
Villager Names: no need
Mayor Name: Igi, anything pixelated
Town Name: Solaceon, anything pixelated

wearing the samus pants, which I would like detailed if possible, also purple high tops, which are hard to see in ref.

Can you make it so I could fit a spoiler under it ? Thanks c:

If needed I can crop the image to different sizes, also seems like you removed the option of custom background from the original post, so if you're not willing to make mine with one just make it transparent

Also I upgraded my mayors crappy tabby shirt into a crappy tabby hoodie uwu I can give extra if it's too detailed


Sorry for the complicated offer unu
Brokapi.. what are brokapis anyways?


----------



## SableShy (Mar 22, 2014)

FAQ updated.


----------



## Yookey (Mar 22, 2014)

Novi said:


> Sorry, I'm not going to do reserves.  First come, first serve, with the info I need.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


My bad. Didn't read the FAQ, only the rules. >_<


----------



## SableShy (Mar 22, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Size: same as yours
> Background: transparent
> Villager Images: Moe Annalisa Tabby Alfonso Frita Ken Jacques Genji Bree Rolf kawai
> Mayor Image: Yes, with annalisa  ref
> ...



Detailed samus pants will raise your mayor sig price to max, as that's really frickin' hard. Is that okay?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yookey said:


> My bad. Didn't read the FAQ, only the rules. >_<



If you really read the rules then you should've seen that I said in big red letters to ask all questions via PM. :/


----------



## Cudon (Mar 22, 2014)

Novi said:


> Detailed samus pants will raise your mayor sig price to max, as that's really frickin' hard. Is that okay?


Yup c:


----------



## SableShy (Mar 22, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Yup c:



Alrighty then. Signing you up.


----------



## Yookey (Mar 22, 2014)

Novi said:


> If you really read the rules then you should've seen that I said in big red letters to ask all questions via PM. :/


Then that should include Gizomodo's question about reservations. But oh well. If I can't order because I asked when I pay, then I can't. If you hold a shop you're obviously going to get that question, so if you don't want it, then you should put the payment in the rules as well IMO.


----------



## SableShy (Mar 22, 2014)

Yookey said:


> Then that should include Gizomodo's question about reservations. But oh well. If I can't order because I asked when I pay, then I can't. If you hold a shop you're obviously going to get that question, so if you don't want it, then you should put the payment in the rules as well IMO.



It's in the FAQ, and I already added the reservations question to the FAQ, and the rules state that I will not make a sig if you ask in the thread instead of PMs. If you ask something, even if it's already in the FAQ, through PM then I won't hold it against you. But you completely ignored the main rule, in big red letters, so no, I won't make you a sig.

That's literally the only reason I won't make someone a sig. For not reading that super important rule in giant red letters.


----------



## Yookey (Mar 22, 2014)

Novi said:


> It's in the FAQ, and I already added the reservations question to the FAQ, and the rules state that I will not make a sig if you ask in the thread instead of PMs. If you ask something, even if it's already in the FAQ, through PM then I won't hold it against you. But you completely ignored the main rule, in big red letters, so no, I won't make you a sig.
> 
> That's literally the only reason I won't make someone a sig. For not reading that super important rule in giant red letters.



So his/her question is okay, because it was in the FAQ, but mine isnt? even though my answer is in the FAQ as well?
Just asking now. I've accepted I'm not getting a signature. ^^


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 22, 2014)

Open? Sorry if not?

Size: (in pixels) (max: 250tall x 715long) the max is fine, unless I can manage to figure out the size it would take to keep the mayor art in my sig now next to it. But the larger the size for this it would look better probably so ignore me sorry.
Background: I like the winter stars, the half like in yours is cool
Villager Images: Marshal, erik, freya, bruce, caroline, agent s, ankha, Lucky, kid cat, pashmina
Mayor Image: no
Town Map: no
Villager Names: Yes please, just a standard font will do, something like arial with simple lines like that. I'll try to look. sorry sorry.
Mayor Name: Tessa (sorry not versed in fonts, but i dont need anything special)
Town Name: Selphia (sorry not versed in fonts but I don't need anything special)

Can I get detailed if thats alright? if my villagers are problematic though I understand.

6.5 mil yeah? (I'm not asking, I read the rules  and faq, I just am trying to check)

Also I'll try to find fonts or something. I like the color red though, unless the text isn't outlined, because that would be hard to read haha.


----------



## SableShy (Mar 22, 2014)

Yookey said:


> So his/her question is okay, because it was in the FAQ, but mine isnt? even though my answer is in the FAQ as well?
> Just asking now. I've accepted I'm not getting a signature. ^^



No, their question wasn't in the FAQ readily available until after they asked, at which point I added it. Yours has been since I started the thread.

I let questions slide _the first time_ they're asked if they're important questions that are applicable to anyone and everyone that may want a sig, because I have stated much earlier in the thread that I do allow that, and they may have been stalking and seen that. _But only the first time that they're asked, and only if they're not already in the FAQ._


----------



## Yookey (Mar 22, 2014)

Novi said:


> No, their question wasn't in the FAQ readily available until after they asked, at which point I added it. Yours has been since I started the thread.
> 
> I let questions slide _the first time_ they're asked if they're important questions that are applicable to anyone and everyone that may want a sig, because I have stated much earlier in the thread that I do allow that, and they may have been stalking and seen that. _But only the first time that they're asked, and only if they're not already in the FAQ._


Okay, thank you for clearing that up.


----------



## SableShy (Mar 22, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> Open?
> 
> Size: (in pixels) (max: 250tall x 715long) the max is fine, unless I can manage to figure out the size it would take to keep the mayor art in my sig now next to it.
> Background: I like the winter stars, solid is fine
> ...



Signed up.


----------



## Yundai (Mar 22, 2014)

:O finally someone with marshal funny thing how we were talking about that yesterday XD


----------



## SableShy (Mar 22, 2014)

Yookey said:


> Okay, thank you for clearing that up.



No problem, and I'm sorry again that I can't make your sig. I've added the exceptions into the rules section.

[EDIT]...Actually. I'm going to revise the rules because the more I think about it the more I find it stupid that I'm not allowing questions but am allowing idle conversation.

I'll still make your signature if you want it, due to the realization of stupid rules and the implementation of new ones.

Everyone please read the revised rules immediately.


----------



## Yookey (Mar 22, 2014)

Novi said:


> No problem, and I'm sorry again that I can't make your sig. I've added the exceptions into the rules section.


That's good. Now hopefully no one else will make the mistake I did.


----------



## SableShy (Mar 22, 2014)

Yundai said:


> :O finally someone with marshal funny thing how we were talking about that yesterday XD



ikr

- - - Post Merge - - -

Final costs are listed next to your names in your slots.


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 22, 2014)

Ok, cool thanks Novi  (And Marshal is supposed to be popular but no one seems to ever have him listed in their sig. I've seen like 3 other than me I think? Or is it just that no one has asked you for one with him yet haha)


----------



## SableShy (Mar 22, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> Ok, cool thanks Novi  (And Marshal is supposed to be popular but no one seems to ever have him listed in their sig. I've seen like 3 other than me I think? Or is it just that no one has asked you for one with him yet haha)



No one has asked. It's hilarious.


----------



## sej (Mar 22, 2014)

Will you not work on it until you get payment?


----------



## SableShy (Mar 22, 2014)

It answers that in the FAQ but reading back it's kind of vague and I can see how you'd miss it.

It'll be done before I get payed. Once I get payed I'll send you the version without the watermark.

Editing the FAQ on that one.


----------



## sej (Mar 22, 2014)

Could I possibly swap? So bells instead of Whitney(don't worry, she is still here) I understand if not! ^_^


----------



## SableShy (Mar 22, 2014)

FAQ updated.

One slot still available.


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 22, 2014)

Have they asked for any squirrels? It looks like they haven't wow


----------



## SableShy (Mar 22, 2014)

Sej said:


> Could I possibly swap? So bells instead of Whitney(don't worry, she is still here) I understand if not! ^_^



Oh, no, sorry. I mean, you can cancel, if you want, but if you do all the bell signatures will be put on hold until someone else offers up Whitney for the special offer.

I'm not working on any slots except for the special offer ones until I have all my dreamies, unfortunately. I wouldn't even open the slots if they weren't both currently taken.

Whitney is yours, obviously, so you can either cancel and re-request a spot for bells when the slots open back up, or you can keep the Whitney deal. Let me know what you decide.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Joonbug said:


> Have they asked for any squirrels? It looks like they haven't wow



Pengu asked for Peanut as her detailed villager. Her sig is already done, she's just on vacation so she can't pay and I can't post the finished sig in the finished section. uvu


----------



## Yundai (Mar 22, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> Have they asked for any squirrels? It looks like they haven't wow



pengu asked for peanut with her mayor and it came out super adorable <3!


----------



## Cudon (Mar 22, 2014)

Will you be streaming any soon? c:

Also damn I suck at counting.. I thought it'd be like 17m xD


----------



## sej (Mar 22, 2014)

Ok! I won't cancel <3 I don't want somebody to have to wait to get a signature!


----------



## SableShy (Mar 22, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Will you be streaming any soon? c:
> 
> Also damn I suck at counting.. I thought it'd be like 17m xD



I /might/ today, but I'm currently plot resetting for Cherry and my rp group wants to rp tonight. If I stream today it'll be sometime between now and 8pm EST (6 hours from now). It really depends on Cherry and also my family because they might insist on doing something like *shudder* leaving my room.


- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> Ok! I won't cancel <3 I don't want somebody to have to wait to get a signature!



ok! thanks for letting me know! sorry for any inconvenience (but hey, you and tatter have top priority and will be done before any of the others lol)

- - - Post Merge - - -

And if no one minds I'd appreciate feedback over here: Here, right here. click it. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh my gosh Cherry set up her plot perfectly symmetrical with Chief's house, looks like I'll be streaming shortly.


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 22, 2014)

Another stream! More bedhead fun~ And I believe I was the first to request Marshal, if I'm not mistaken.. Ahaha. XD


----------



## SableShy (Mar 22, 2014)

FlitterTatted said:


> Another stream! More bedhead fun~ And I believe I was the first to request Marshal, if I'm not mistaken.. Ahaha. XD



You sure were!


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 22, 2014)

Novi said:


> You sure were!


I requested Marshal before it was cool. (Hipster logic) 
I'll be looking out for the stream post~  Whoop whoop!

Edit Update: Julian's being a stubborn butt.


----------



## Kit (Mar 22, 2014)

Size: (in pixels) (max: size)
Background: White (whatever the hexidecimal number for that is, shouldn't be too hard to figure out)
Villager Images: Lolly,Tom,Fauna,Beau,Blaire,Marshal,Dotty,Genji,Tangy,Bunnie
Mayor Image: No
Town Map: yes (will upload later)
Villager Names: yes (same font as the town and mayor name)
Mayor Name: Kit (Font type, Whatever type the font in the 2nd example/completed sig is)
Town Name: Myria (Font type: same as above, make both the color orange)

Kawaii style

Town map ref-Will get once I take out my SD card
What would this total as? Price wise. I love your signatures btw and have seen a few around the fourms and would love one myself

Brokapi!

Edit-
(I was orignoally going to do the mayor thing but deicded not to, I can't get rid of the attachment )


----------



## Macaron126 (Mar 22, 2014)

Size: (in pixels) 250tall x 715long
Background: Transparent
Villager Images: Marshal, Cookie, Scoot, Stitches, Ankha, Phoebe, Beau, Merengue, and Fang in KAWAII
Mayor Image: Yes, detailed villager I want is Flurry

Town Map: No
Villager Names: Yes, any type of script is fine
Mayor Name: Alina, same font as villager names
Town Name: Macaron, same font as villager names

Brokapi


----------



## SableShy (Mar 22, 2014)

Kit said:


> Size: (in pixels) (max: size)
> Background: White (whatever the hexidecimal number for that is, shouldn't be too hard to figure out)
> Villager Images: Lolly,Tom,Fauna,Beau,Blaire,Marshal,Dotty,Genji,Tangy,Bunnie
> Mayor Image: No
> ...




Your total will be 2.7mil~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Macaron126 said:


> Size: (in pixels) 250tall x 715long
> Background: Transparent
> Villager Images: Marshal, Cookie, Scoot, Stitches, Ankha, Phoebe, Beau, Merengue, and Fang in KAWAII
> Mayor Image: Yes, detailed villager I want is Flurry
> ...



Ahhh, I'm really sorry but Kit filled the last spot just now. Watch out for when I open again!


----------



## Macaron126 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ahhh, I'm really sorry but Kit filled the last spot just now. Watch out for when I open again![/QUOTE]

Oh darn ok ^^ I was wondering if I could receive a quote on how much my signature would cost?

Edit: I do realize in your FAQ it says not to but I'm just curious to see where my mayor's outfit would land in the price range


----------



## Cudon (Mar 22, 2014)

Ugh I'm gonna kill something. I went and edited the background I asked you the first time to 250 x 715, however it only shows to be that size in preview mode but makes it instead of 700 around 600 when i put it into the spoiler.. urgh

I just gyazod the full pic and put a link c:


----------



## SableShy (Mar 22, 2014)

If anyone has things on my wishlist I'll knock down prices depending on how much and what it is, by the way.

wishlist for mayor novi

wishlist for cyril the landscaper

- - - Post Merge - - -



Macaron126 said:


> Ahhh, I'm really sorry but Kit filled the last spot just now. Watch out for when I open again!



Oh darn ok ^^ I was wondering if I could receive a quote on how much my signature would cost?

Edit: I do realize in your FAQ it says not to but I'm just curious to see where my mayor's outfit would land in the price range[/QUOTE]

8.5mil

BTW anyone can feel free to ask for a quote on how much their mayor would be since it depends on each mayor.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Stream here!
I'm going to be self indulgent and draw cyril first btw sorry but then I'll get right on Sej's mayor and Tatter's (that's your nickname now) and Sej's villagers/sigs.


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 22, 2014)

I have: Aquarius urn, flower pop wall, pisces lamp, sagitarious arrow, shamrock clock, sprout table, wildflower floor, and possibly box corner sofa.

Checking the other wishlist now

I have: gray parka, large bookshelf, leaf bed, and some of the regals but not sure what. I'll check later. AND the pink parka dork


----------



## Cudon (Mar 22, 2014)

I can't check right now but I know that I have : kadomatsu, aquarius urn, boxcorner sofa, flowerpop wall, flower table, pisces lamp, golden wall somewhere, gorg bed and stool somewhere, gray parka, ivy wall, lunar horizon somewhere, regal armoire, regal carpet, regal dresser, regal lamp, regal wall, regal wall lamp and finally outdoor bath
c:

I'll add more here when I get to my main

All of the somewhere items have been found.. yaay


----------



## Kit (Mar 22, 2014)

I have some of the regals, and one gorgeous thing.
I'll check for specifics later
I'll look at your stream now too


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 22, 2014)

Crap man :

Asteroid
astro: bed, cd player, chair, clock, closet, lamp, sofa, table, tv, (maybe dresser
Captains monitor
crews monitor
flying saucer
moon
space captains seat
space console 
star globe
star projector
telescope
unknown machine
ventilation fan


----------



## SableShy (Mar 23, 2014)

Sej! Good news! Whitney moved in as a random move in so you can switch to bells if you still want to!


----------



## Yundai (Mar 23, 2014)

Novi said:


> Sej! Good news! Whitney moved in as a random move in so you can switch to bells if you still want to!



:O dang so lucky


----------



## SableShy (Mar 23, 2014)

Yundai said:


> :O dang so lucky



If only she was in the area where I wanted villagers to move in. Oh well!


----------



## Yundai (Mar 23, 2014)

aww darn that sucks :x at least shes all original ^^ oo and quick update i got annalise and shes starting to grow on me :3


----------



## SableShy (Mar 23, 2014)

Aw sweet!


----------



## Cudon (Mar 23, 2014)

Novi said:


> If only she was in the area where I wanted villagers to move in. Oh well!


That is so lucky o-o


----------



## sej (Mar 23, 2014)

Novi said:


> If only she was in the area where I wanted villagers to move in. Oh well!



Whoopie! Yes please!


----------



## SableShy (Mar 23, 2014)

Finishing Tatter's Sig!

(bcuz julian lol)


----------



## Kildor (Mar 23, 2014)

I am really interested and completely smitten by your works of art!
I'll subscribe to this thread and keep watch for slots 
Hopefully what I want won't cost much,but I guess it will be worth it :3


----------



## Luxanna (Mar 24, 2014)

Size: (in pixels) Your Signaturee Size is fine
Background: Winter Stars
Villager Images: ( Detailed) Current Villagers: Whitney, Skye, Rosie, Kid Katt, Mira, Carmen, Erik, Bruce, Marshal, Agent S, 
Mayor Image: Yes. Mayor Ref 



Spoiler




 


Town Map: Nope
Villager Names: Yes, Any Cute Font
Mayor Name: Rina, any cute Font
Town Name:  Vanibe ( Any Cute font)
Brokapi, This is why you save up your bells, so you can afford nice things like this
Just going to leave this here for future needs. So I can copy n paste again


----------



## SableShy (Mar 24, 2014)

Chocolie said:


> Size: (in pixels) Your Signaturee Size is fine
> Background: Winter Stars
> Villager Images: ( Detailed) Current Villagers: Whitney, Skye, Rosie, Kid Katt, Mira, Carmen, Erik, Bruce, Marshal, Agent S,
> Mayor Image: Yes. Mayor Ref
> ...



Good luck finding it again after the months it'll take to reopen man. like i'm not being sarcastic im really wishing you luck here


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey Novi, hopefully this isn't an issue, but I got a second copy of the game, so I would ask for space for a spoiler after all. So I can hide a second sig in it. If it's a problem though never mind. I'd rather just not than put you out you know? But I figure you haven't started probably, so I hope its okay. 

Also that creepy comic, man. I take it Kyle slipped away in the night? haha


----------



## SableShy (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah, that's fine.

What happened with Kyle was that I went and picked up Julian, then TT'd one day ahead so Julian's house plot would show up.
WELL Kyle decided this town only needs one smug, apparently, and packed up into boxes THAT SAME DAY.

I thought villagers couldn't move out when another one was in the middle of moving in but apparently that's a big ol' fat lie ;_;
Luckily Tatter's being nice enough to hold onto Kyle for me and I'm using that 3rd resident to ignore the villagers that I want to move out so it'll go faster.

So far it's not going faster.


Thinking of letting Papi move out in favor of Drago.
Opinions?


----------



## Cudon (Mar 26, 2014)

Novi said:


> Yeah, that's fine.
> 
> What happened with Kyle was that I went and picked up Julian, then TT'd one day ahead so Julian's house plot would show up.
> WELL Kyle decided this town only needs one smug, apparently, and packed up into boxes THAT SAME DAY.
> ...


Papi out and Sydney in... Sydney is amazing <u< No but seriously, if you'll regret letting him go.. don't. But then again you do have Erik already and lazies are considered sort of bland by many. Also considering the amount of cute lazies you could easily replace Papi with .. I'd recomment Pudge, Walker, Moe, Bones, Anchovy and Alfonso x3


----------



## SableShy (Mar 26, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Papi out and Sydney in... Sydney is amazing <u< No but seriously, if you'll regret letting him go.. don't. But then again you do have Erik already and lazies are considered sort of bland by many. Also considering the amount of cute lazies you could easily replace Papi with .. I'd recomment Pudge, Walker, Moe, Bones, Anchovy and Alfonso x3



we have...amazingly different definitions of cute. i've had sydney before and absolutely hated her, though that could've been because she moved in right above my bridge which usually equals instant loathing lol. i've got like a deepset loathing for cubs, and moe walker bones and anchovy are just really gross looking in my opinion. i wouldn't have anything against alfonso if he wasn't just like this really bland brown. he's not even like a rich pretty brown like erik. he's like...dusty brown. the only one i consider cuter than papi is tucker. but drago's so cool and i'd really love a toothy gator so i'm really only considering letting papi go in favor of drago. i would have a town of all lazies and smugs if some of them didn't have identical dialogue lol. they're my favorites.

TL;DR not really looking for recommendations just trying to decide if i should swap papi for drago
even more inclined because it'd mean i'd have 3 i could let move to hurry the cycling along to get kyle back


----------



## Cudon (Mar 26, 2014)

Novi said:


> we have...amazingly different definitions of cute. i've had sydney before and absolutely hated her, though that could've been because she moved in right above my bridge which usually equals instant loathing lol. i've got like a deepset loathing for cubs, and moe walker bones and anchovy are just really gross looking in my opinion. i wouldn't have anything against alfonso if he wasn't just like this really bland brown. he's not even like a rich pretty brown like erik. he's like...dusty brown. the only one i consider cuter than papi is tucker. but drago's so cool and i'd really love a toothy gator so i'm really only considering letting papi go in favor of drago. i would have a town of all lazies and smugs if some of them didn't have identical dialogue lol. they're my favorites.
> 
> TL;DR not really looking for recommendations just trying to decide if i should swap papi for drago
> even more inclined because it'd mean i'd have 3 i could let move to hurry the cycling along to get kyle back


I know you weren't asking for recommendations , but as I said. If you won't regret letting Papi go then might aswell x3 You could technically just cycle untill you have cycled 16 for both Papi and Kyle aswell, and when you have just take them back in


----------



## SableShy (Mar 26, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I know you weren't asking for recommendations , but as I said. If you won't regret letting Papi go then might aswell x3 You could technically just cycle untill you have cycled 16 for both Papi and Kyle aswell, and when you have just take them back in



Papi's not in boxes, and if I'm just going to get him back I don't really see the point in letting him go. I'll keep thinking on it, I guess.


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 26, 2014)

Novi said:


> Papi's not in boxes, and if I'm just going to get him back I don't really see the point in letting him go. I'll keep thinking on it, I guess.


Here's what I believe. Once I had dreamies completed at a time, I got a little questionable as to what else there was for me to make my town even better. So, I take my time (it even sometimes takes up to an hour) to look through the entire list of villagers. After choosing the few that I favor, I ask myself if they're the same if not even more loved than who I currently am thinking on letting go.

All in all, you have to ask if Drago is equal to Papi (IMO: Drago is MUCH more unique X3) and if so, sure, why not! 
It's all about the experience you have with your villagers, and maybe they grow tiresome, your opinion changes on them, or even just wanting to mix it up! My recent example (even if unintentional) was Phoebe moving away and Pashmina moving in. I love Pashmina more than I thought I'd ever imagine. <3


----------



## SableShy (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah, I think I will swap them out.


----------



## SableShy (Mar 26, 2014)

Drawing Detailed style villagers if anyone's interested

Stream


----------



## SableShy (Mar 26, 2014)

Have my 3 residents with their favorite villagers:


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice :3 Drago looks awesome!


----------



## Cudon (Mar 26, 2014)

Loving Katt and Cherry uwu


----------



## pengutango (Mar 26, 2014)

OMG DRAGO!!! <3333 I love how he came out!! Also, Katt look adorable. :3


----------



## SableShy (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks pengu!!

New Info on the front page, and a special top priority sig slot now open in exchange for Drago!


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 28, 2014)

Good luck on your search!~ 
I'd get him myself for ya' (want dat horror siggy) but Kyle and Pekoe are my responsibility to hold~ X3


----------



## gnoixaim (Mar 28, 2014)

I can totally reset to get Drago for you, I could use a sig. for my other town ;D


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 28, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> I can totally reset to get Drago for you, I could use a sig. for my other town ;D


Lucky yooou~
*Waves a tiny flag*


----------



## SableShy (Mar 28, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> I can totally reset to get Drago for you, I could use a sig. for my other town ;D



Sweeeet sounds mega levels of excellent!!


----------



## SableShy (Mar 28, 2014)

Ahhh sorry Mia!! Rayquaza's got Drago for me already!


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 28, 2014)

*lurks for open slot* Must... have... siggy...


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 29, 2014)

Brokapi

Size: Same as yours 
Background: Blank like yours
Villager Images: Rooney (detailed), Lopez, Papi, Fuchsia, Mathilda, Bluebear, Kitt, Bam, Sylvia, Zell
Mayor Image: http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy332/rayquaza128/HNI_0013.jpg
I'd like Rooney wearing a jumper like these: http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy332/rayquaza128/image-2.jpg
http://i805.photobucket.com/albums/yy332/rayquaza128/image-1.jpg
Town Map: No
Villager Names: Yes (I don't mind what fonts you use)
Mayor Name: George
Town Name: Machi

And if possible, could you make all of the Kangaroo's noses big? (like the game)


----------



## Cudon (Mar 29, 2014)

Updated my mess of an offer a bit uwu Tell me if the price changes. Sorry for all this mess Dx


----------



## SableShy (Mar 29, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> Brokapi
> 
> Size: Same as yours
> Background: Blank like yours
> ...




Didn't I already make that exact sig for you, just without the mayor?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinomates said:


> Updated my mess of an offer a bit uwu Tell me if the price changes. Sorry for all this mess Dx



Thanks for letting me know!! could you link me to the page with your request?


----------



## Cudon (Mar 29, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?p=2599707#post2599707
Linking the page was the original plan, but then I accidentally closed the page and went **** it x3


----------



## Jawile (Mar 29, 2014)

At least you have spring break... We had so many snow days here that we only get Good Friday off. ;~;
Anyways, good luck with making all these signatures!


----------



## SableShy (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm actually not on spring break anymore I titled his like two weeks ago lol


----------



## sej (Mar 29, 2014)

Do you know how much mine is yet?


----------



## SableShy (Mar 29, 2014)

Sej said:


> Do you know how much mine is yet?



Sorry I've just... Not felt like doing the math. You had mayor art and kawaii villagers?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Calculated and posted


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 29, 2014)

Novi said:


> Didn't I already make that exact sig for you, just without the mayor?



You did make me one already but not exactly the same. It has afew changes like villagers since i needed an update and different background  and mayor art with a detailed villager ^^


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 29, 2014)

wow your work is amazing!!
I'm a bit short on money, I really am not capable of making this much, but I will try!!
I will keep and eye out for Drago, too~~

keep it up♥


----------



## SableShy (Mar 31, 2014)

stream when I get back from this class i'm going to now...assuming my laptop battery holds out.
if not, stream when my dad gets here with my laptop charger lol


----------



## Yundai (Mar 31, 2014)

I can't wait


----------



## sej (Mar 31, 2014)

My god, I do not have 7.5 million. I already have a signature I like. Please may you cancel my order? Sorry if you already started on it


----------



## Cudon (Mar 31, 2014)

After some hard thinking I've decided to let Moe go for Rodeo. I shall edit my order uwu sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## SableShy (Mar 31, 2014)

Sej said:


> My god, I do not have 7.5 million. I already have a signature I like. Please may you cancel my order? Sorry if you already started on it



sure

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinomates said:


> After some hard thinking I've decided to let Moe go for Rodeo. I shall edit my order uwu sorry for the inconvenience



link post again please so i can change the file easier~

- - - Post Merge - - -

NOPE no stream yet nevermind. stream later. it dropped to 17 minutes.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 31, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?p=2599707#post2599707  ^u^


----------



## SableShy (Mar 31, 2014)

STREEEEEEEEEEEEAM


----------



## SableShy (Mar 31, 2014)

wow the livestream website is derping up. gonna tough it out though


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 31, 2014)

I noticed that. I thought it was my iPad that was having the problems XD


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 31, 2014)

Wait, since Dino and Sej took off their orders, could I place one?


----------



## Cudon (Mar 31, 2014)

I didn't take mine off ;u; I edited it


----------



## SableShy (Mar 31, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> Wait, since Dino and Sej took off their orders, could I place one?



I was only planning to have 3 slots in the first place, and Dino didn't remove their order. Sorry!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 31, 2014)

mmmmmbaby dat new sig of novi's
all detailed
more like take me im yours lmao wtf drago looks so hot in your style
huffhuff i loveeee ittt <3 too bad i have too many villagers/am too slow to get a slot ahahah


----------



## SableShy (Mar 31, 2014)

aww thanks!!

Stream resuming!! Same link!


----------



## KaptenK (Apr 1, 2014)

I just want to say that I'm pleased to see Del in your new sig, he's such a great villager and you drew him so well <3 Great job! Also love the way you drew Katt (she's so cute)


----------



## SableShy (Apr 2, 2014)

Wishlist updated!! If you have anything on it I'll tell you how much of your bell price I'll take off for whatever you have~~

http://moridb.com/catalogs/2bHlK9Z3Vl?limit=50&offset=0


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 2, 2014)

psst novi, how much did all the items I gave you take off haha


----------



## SableShy (Apr 2, 2014)

2.5mil~ updated your final cost


----------



## Cudon (Apr 2, 2014)

Still got the kadomatsu, lunar horizon and I think I had a couple items from regal and gorgeous set.


----------



## SableShy (Apr 2, 2014)

IMPORTANT

Okay guys, here's the thing. I've lost every ounce of interest in doing these. Now, OBVIOUSLY, I'll still be doing Rayquaza's and Joonbug's as they were paid ahead.

As for the rest of you... well, the only thing I don't want to do is the mayor art. That's it, I'm fine with villagers. I just don't want to do all these big detailed mayors. SO, here's the thing.

You have three options.

1. Cancel the sig request. That's cool. I have plenty of bells now. Doesn't bother me.
2. Drop the mayor (and the bells for the mayor obv) off of your sig request. Also fine, I'm still cool with drawing villagers.
3. Accept the "new mayor" style. 2mil will be taken off of your mayor price. The new mayor style is as follows (but obviously it will be lined and colored like the current mayors:






Please let me know what you decide, and link back to your original request.
I'm really sorry for the inconvenience but I just can't bring myself to do it.


ALSO Rayquaza and Joonbug, it would make my life and I'd dock both of your remaining prices if you selected the new mayor style or dropped your mayor all together as well, but like I said before I won't require it and will force to power through your mayor's in the style of my sig if I have to, because you've both already partially paid for your sigs. (joon with items and ray with drago)


[EDIT]

Also, Pros and Cons of new mayor style:

Pros:
>Bigger, more detailed villagers as they'll be the same height as the mayors
>Faster making of sigs
>Doesn't make me want to eat my own intestines
>Costs less

Cons:
>More basic style
>yeah that's the only con i can think of


----------



## Cudon (Apr 2, 2014)

Might aswell cancel, ordering a signature from you hasn't been going too well for me.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?p=2599707#post2599707


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm completely fine with that Novi ^^
The villagers were the main priority for me so I'm happy with the new mayor style if that makes it easier for you


----------



## SableShy (Apr 2, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Might aswell cancel, ordering a signature from you hasn't been going too well for me.
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?p=2599707#post2599707



sorry for the trouble but i'm literally going to explode. no need to link if you're cancelling guys

- - - Post Merge - - -



rayquaza128 said:


> I'm completely fine with that Novi ^^
> The villagers were the main priority for me so I'm happy with the new mayor style if that makes it easier for you



ohhh my gosh thank you so much<3<3

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think I'm actually going to permanently close after this, not just go on hiatus. Sorry, all.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 2, 2014)

Novi said:


> ohhh my gosh thank you so much<3<3



No worries ^^
Do you know if you'll be streaming today? :3


----------



## SableShy (Apr 2, 2014)

Yep, in not too long, actually.


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 2, 2014)

Awesome and I didn't ask for mayor art?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or did you mean changing the villagers for me?


----------



## SableShy (Apr 2, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> Awesome and I didn't ask for mayor art?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Or did you mean changing the villagers for me?



Oh, you didn't? Lol nevermind then it doesn't apply to you! btw can you find your post of your request and link it for me?


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 2, 2014)

Sure just a sec. (And haha I knew you didn't like to do them so... And plus pretty sure mayors weren't an option with the villager type I asked for?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?146319-Novi-s-Super-duper-Signature-Shop-Slots-Full&p=2599794&viewfull=1#post2599794


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 2, 2014)

*cries because he can't get a siggy*
 I'll miss lurking!


----------



## SableShy (Apr 2, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> *cries because he can't get a siggy*
> I'll miss lurking!



I'm sorry.  I'll probably make another art thread during summer break but not signatures, maybe just some villagers/icons/very few mayors...

- - - Post Merge - - -

LOL Ray, I forgot I already had your mayor's outline done (which was the hard part) so I'll just stick with that looool

anyway
sTREAM


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 2, 2014)

Novi said:


> LOL Ray, I forgot I already had your mayor's outline done (which was the hard part) so I'll just stick with that looool
> 
> anyway
> sTREAM



Oh yeah haha!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 2, 2014)

honestly all i wanted to do was drown myself in your villager art
because you make them so sexy
tbh id just pay you to draw villagers all day 

but i totally understand how you feel uvu im sad but hahahah i toooootally get it, i really do. being an artist is more of a curse than a blessing imo lmao
just do whatever makes you happy qt <3


----------



## SableShy (Apr 2, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> honestly all i wanted to do was drown myself in your villager art
> because you make them so sexy
> tbh id just pay you to draw villagers all day
> 
> ...



lol omg you should chill on my tumblr then i LIKE drawing villagers /and/ i take requests over there (though there's no guarantee I'll do them but man ANIMAL CROSSING VILLAGERS youll at least end up with a sketch ehe)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 2, 2014)

Novi said:


> lol omg you should chill on my tumblr then i LIKE drawing villagers /and/ i take requests over there (though there's no guarantee I'll do them but man ANIMAL CROSSING VILLAGERS youll at least end up with a sketch ehe)



 /quietly goes to stalk ur tumblr @w@
youll never guess who it is that follows you jk i use the same username for all non art sites whoops


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 2, 2014)

*cries harder because he doesn't have a tumblr*
TBH I would pay you like everything omg I need one


----------



## SableShy (Apr 2, 2014)

got this done and half a sig in today's stream~


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 2, 2014)

Novi said:


> got this done and half a sig in today's stream~


Omg stop you're making me cry ugh


----------



## SableShy (Apr 6, 2014)

Stream


----------



## Sumia (Apr 6, 2014)

*run for it*


----------



## SableShy (Apr 6, 2014)

stream more later


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 6, 2014)

Novi said:


> Stream



Noooo missed out! I'll keep an eye out for the next stream ^^


----------



## SableShy (Apr 7, 2014)

Novi said:


> Stream



streaming again


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 7, 2014)

missed two streams haha OTL Debating offering to have you draw my new town someday instead since its themed and you are bored. But its still probably boring.

more fun to see the comics and pictures of your town anyway haha


----------



## SableShy (Apr 8, 2014)

eh it's cool i might stream again tonight. gotta do your sig and also work on my new one and some comics


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 8, 2014)

no rush on mine like always, but damnit I'm not gunna miss another stream haha /has zero regard for classwork this week/


----------



## SableShy (Apr 8, 2014)

lol, yours is just villagers so it shouldn't be too much trouble on me. also you have fun to draw villagers. /dances

no one ever requested a hamster and that makes me a little sad because as much as i hate hamsters, i love to draw them a squishy little balls of fat goop and fur.


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 8, 2014)

haha I almost kept Hamlet just cuz his name but Jocks are not my favorite


----------



## SableShy (Apr 8, 2014)

Novi said:


> Stream



here we go again


----------



## R3i (Apr 9, 2014)

*drops to knees after reading front page* nooooooooooooo~!!


----------



## SableShy (Apr 13, 2014)

Novi said:


> Stream



here goes another one because i need to relieve some stress since someone with no wifi ratings that just joined today picked up my whitney then claimed they had to run right that second before giving me their muffy as trade like we'd agreed woooooooo

said theyd be back in an hour if i dont have muffy by tomorrow im reporting them


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 13, 2014)

hey hey novi do you have any slots


----------



## DarkOnyx (Apr 13, 2014)

What does stream mean?I really wish you were still doing this.
Really wanted to get a signature  with my dreamies.


----------



## SableShy (Apr 14, 2014)

sharkystriker22 said:


> What does stream mean?I really wish you were still doing this.
> Really wanted to get a signature  with my dreamies.



streaming means I'm doing art live on video

- - - Post Merge - - -



PurplPanda said:


> hey hey novi do you have any slots



no sorry, i'm done doing these and won't have any new slots open ever again

i may open a new thread over the summer but it wont be for signatures itll just be maybe mayors but probably villager art


----------



## SableShy (Apr 15, 2014)

Stream


----------



## SableShy (Apr 16, 2014)

Opening one final slot in exchange for Stitches


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 16, 2014)

Ugh!!! ;w; WHY STICHES DID U HAVE TO VOID??? Ugh good luck. I always wanted one of ur sigs. ;A;


----------



## DarkOnyx (Apr 16, 2014)

I have Stitches and he's moving,but I love him so much I might transfer him to another town.I really wanted a signature from you too!


----------



## Yundai (Apr 16, 2014)

i have stitiches ^^ but it might take awhile for him to move since i have to be super safe with my dreamies :x


----------



## SableShy (Apr 16, 2014)

Whoever can get a date from him first gets the sig, yo

So basically it's whether sharky wants to trade him for a sig or whether Yundai gets a date I guess

- - - Post Merge - - -

May also open for Fauna, Coco,, Lucky, Punchy, and Kiki stay tuned.


----------



## SableShy (Apr 17, 2014)

Eurgh, okay, I don't really like Stitches enough to open another slot. Sorry. I will be opening a new thread soon for villager and maybe mayor pics though, stay tuned.


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 17, 2014)

... your freaking title under your name right now. Congrats


----------



## SableShy (Apr 17, 2014)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## SableShy (Apr 17, 2014)

Doing this again.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Novi said:


> Stream




this


----------



## Yundai (Apr 17, 2014)

Novi said:


> Eurgh, okay, I don't really like Stitches enough to open another slot. Sorry. I will be opening a new thread soon for villager and maybe mayor pics though, stay tuned.



aww darn >.<


----------



## JellofishXD (Apr 18, 2014)

I wanna take that slot

- - - Post Merge - - -

Size: umm I dunno sorry whichever you normaly do
Background None
Villagers : dreamies (Mira Marshal Julian Diana Zucker Lolly Flora Poncho Monty Fauna) all detailed style please!!!
Mayor Image: no thx
Town Name: Eevee
Villagers names: yes please
Mayor Name Ben
THX

- - - Post Merge - - -

brokapi

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh sorry nvm I dont have any of your villagers sorry


----------



## killJoy- (Apr 18, 2014)

I saw you were opening one final slot! So I would love one  My timezone is different so it makes it hard for me to get a slot for myself, so really sorry if you weren't actually taking in requests just yet, Brokapi. 

Size: Honestly anything under 250 x 715 is fine, the ones you did before are all great.
Background: Transparent w/ starry snow
Villager Images: Julian, Bunnie, Roald, Stitches, Fang, Whitney, Fauna, Lucky, Ankha (Kawai) 
Mayor Image: Yes [x], with a detailed Whitney please!
Town Map: No!
Villager Names: No!
Mayor Name: Kimmy (love the font you used for mayor kelsey!)
Town Name: Diamond (P22 Corinthia)


----------



## SableShy (Apr 18, 2014)

The final Slot is not available, so sorry!


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 18, 2014)

MEEEEE

- - - Post Merge - - -

crap


----------



## SableShy (Apr 18, 2014)

New Art thread is open!!


----------



## HarleyBella (Apr 18, 2014)

Shame your not accepting anymore orders  om desparate for a signature and your art is brilliant


----------

